# [SOLVED] Nowy monitor, duża rozdzielczość i flash :(

## wlos

Witam

Zmieniłem monitor na 23'', nominalna rozdzielczość to 1920x1080.

Po zmianie, flash w trybie pełnoekranowym praktycznie nie działa

Odtwarza się tylko kilka klatek (pierwsza, potem jakaś pojedyńcza po kilku sekundach) po czym odtwarzanie staje.

Po wyjściu z flasha pełnoekranowego odtwarzania się wznawia.

Jest to nie zależne od przeglądarki (to samo pod ff, operą, chrominium).

Na starym monitorze flash również ciężkawo chodził, a dokładnie

1. Fullscreen włączał się ładnych parę sekund ale działał.

2. (ten problem mam nadal) jak np. w 5 zakładkach mam flash i którąś zamknę to wywala mi się flash we wszystkich innych zakładkach

(również niezależnie od przeglądarki)

Jak tu zdiagnozować problem?:/

ps.

Ponadto widzę, że w miarę korzystania z przeglądarki mam coraz więcej procesów (do czasu zrestartowania przeglądarki)

/usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin --plugin //usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so --connection /org/wrapper/NSPlugins/libflashplayer.so/5348-2

emerge --info

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/320184/Last edited by wlos on Thu Jan 13, 2011 9:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## unK

jaka wersja flasha? zainstaluj natywnego flasha 64bit z ~amd64, problem powinien zniknąć.

----------

## wlos

przez natywnego masz na myśli 

USE="-nspluginwrapper" ?

Pomogło tylko.. dlaczego?

----------

## unK

flash od wersji 10.2 zdaje się przestał mieć (przynajmniej u mnie) problemy z wyświetlaniem filmów na full screenie po prostu.

najwyraźniej wreszcie, po kilku latach postanowili to naprawić   :Shocked: 

----------

## one_and_only

Chyba, żę masz kartę nVidii - wówczas lepiej wybrać wersję 32-bitową, coby skorzystać z dobrodziejstw akceleracji przez VDPAU.

----------

## Aktyn

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Chyba, żę masz kartę nVidii - wówczas lepiej wybrać wersję 32-bitową, coby skorzystać z dobrodziejstw akceleracji przez VDPAU.

 

Dziwne,  mplayer na system 64-bitowy ma opcje VDPAU

----------

## one_and_only

Ma ma i działa bardzo dobrze. To wina Adobe, nie nVidii. Po prostu wersja 64-bitowa jest uboższa - nie wspiera Stage Video oraz ciągle nie ma poprawnej obsługi wielu monitorów (full screen na większym monitorze robił się do rozmiarów tego mniejszego - na 32-bitowej wersji z nspluginwrapperem jest OK)

Z resztą najłatwiej sprawdzić wchodząc na youtube, otworzyć dowolny filmik, kliknąć prawym i dać "show video info". Jeśli jest "accelerated video rendering" to znaczy że korzysta z VDPAU. Na 64 bitach nie ma. Na 32 jest (co widać po obciążeniu procesora).

Najgorsze, żę trzeba sobie ręcznie 32-bitowe libvdpau skompilować/poszukać, bo https://bugs.gentoo.org/347513

----------

## canis_lupus

Hmm, mam cały system mam 32 bitowy, vdpau skompilowane - mplayer uzywa, ale flash i tak zajmuje mi całego proca. Teoretycznie video info pokazuje accelerated. Co może byc nie tak?

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.30 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-ck i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-ck-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4000+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 14 Jan 2011 06:30:23 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.8

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -g0 -march=k8-sse3 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -g0 -march=k8-sse3 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j3"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news nodoc noinfo parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j4 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="bzip2"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-9"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amr audiofile bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evdev exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gdu gif gimp hal iconv imlib java javascript jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde lame laptop latex lcms libnotify lmsensors mad matroska mikmod mime mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session smp sndfile spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vcd vdpau vorbis win32codecs wmp x264 x86 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## one_and_only

Hmm, no więc ja mam tak:

adobe-flash-10.2.161.23_pre20101117 (z nspluginwrapperem)

www-client/chromium-10.0.634.0

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.29

x11-libs/libvdpau-0.4.1 (i 32 bitowa wersja wyciągnięta z jakieś paczki do debiana albo archa)

Na http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSGBVzeBUbk 1080 i full screen mam użycie CPU < 10% a GPU ok 10% (na dość przeciętnej grafice) i, co dość istotne, żadnych problemów z synchronizacją poziomą (pierwszy raz odkąd używam Linuksa :] )

```

nvidia-smi -a:

[/quote]==============NVSMI LOG==============

Timestamp                       : Sat Jan 15 15:57:35 2011

Driver Version                  : 260.19.29

GPU 0:

        Product Name            : Quadro FX 570M

        PCI Device/Vendor ID    : 40c10de

        PCI Location ID         : 0:1:0

        Board Serial            : 351819334090

        Display                 : Connected

        Temperature             : 62 C

        Utilization

            GPU                 : 10%

            Memory              : 16%

==============NVSMI 

```

----------

## canis_lupus

To mam te same wersje, z taka tylko roznica że uzywam na firefox. nspluginwrapper - co ta flaga tak na prawde robi?

----------

## one_and_only

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> To mam te same wersje, z taka tylko roznica że uzywam na firefox. nspluginwrapper - co ta flaga tak na prawde robi?

 

Wciąga jako zależność nspluginwrappera - do uruchamiania 32-bitowych pluginów w 64-bitowej przeglądarce. W twoim przypadku zbędna. Lsof pokazuje, że libvdpau jest załadowana?

----------

